# Portrait lenses: Canon vs. Pentax 645d/z?



## Perio (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello guys! For those of you who use Pentax 645d or 645z along with your Canon to shoot outdoor portraits, what do you think about the image/bokeh quality produced by lenses for 645 system? I got some idea from the article by CR member Chris Giles (wockawocka) http://chrisgilesphotography.com/blog/pentax-645z-review-pt3-ccd-vs-cmos/ but I want to hear some other opinions as well, especially in relative comparison to Canon 85 f1.2, 135 f2 and 200 f2.0. Thank to you all.


----------



## Pookie (Feb 25, 2016)

Perio said:


> Hello guys! For those of you who use Pentax 645d or 645z along with your Canon to shoot outdoor portraits, what do you think about the image/bokeh quality produced by lenses for 645 system? I got some idea from the article by CR member Chris Giles (wockawocka) http://chrisgilesphotography.com/blog/pentax-645z-review-pt3-ccd-vs-cmos/ but I want to hear some other opinions as well, especially in relative comparison to Canon 85 f1.2, 135 f2 and 200 f2.0. Thank to you all.



Ahh, this was written for me  I'll have to find Chris as it would have been nice to talk with him first before buying my Pentax.

I recently bought the 645z. I bought new lenses; Pentax-D FA 645 55mm f/2.8 and Pentax 90mm f/2.8 D FA 645 Macro ED AW SR. 

I own 7D's, 5D2's, 5D3's and a 1DX. Canon lenses; all primes from 24mm through 200 f/2 (no TS though). Lots of zooms but the main ones used daily are the 16-35 f/4, 24-70L II, and the 70-200 II.

I'm a working photographer with (portrait, wedding, family).

I haven't had a lot of time on the "Z" but I bought it mainly because I wanted it and not because I need it. I'd have to say the Canon does bokeh much better. The 85L and 135L are probably my most used primes and are hands down better in the bokeh department in my book. So much so that I have rarely if ever pulled the Pentax out for client work (yet). I'm beginning to even think maybe the "D" files look better since borrowing one.

In May we will be in Maui for a month and I intend to take the Pentax as my only landscape camera... that will be my biggest test of it's use as I will also be doing some gigs on the island too. I do wish I had searched out some legacy glass as I know a lot are out there that will work. Do you have any legacy suggestions?

I guess my take home is between the glass I have for the Pentax and Canon... so far the Canon offerings are superb in the bokeh department. The files from the Pentax are quite flat but I actually like that. For outdoor portraiture the sync speed of 1/125 is really no bueno and probably why I rarely if ever shoot with the Pentax+strobes outside or even bring it out to play. Natural light is great but I like the option of both natty and strobe when on the job, here Canon wins hands down. The rest of the story remains to be seen for me.

How is your experience with your rig?


----------



## Perio (Feb 25, 2016)

Pookie said:


> Perio said:
> 
> 
> > Hello guys! For those of you who use Pentax 645d or 645z along with your Canon to shoot outdoor portraits, what do you think about the image/bokeh quality produced by lenses for 645 system? I got some idea from the article by CR member Chris Giles (wockawocka) http://chrisgilesphotography.com/blog/pentax-645z-review-pt3-ccd-vs-cmos/ but I want to hear some other opinions as well, especially in relative comparison to Canon 85 f1.2, 135 f2 and 200 f2.0. Thank to you all.
> ...



Awesome, thanks a lot for your comments. This is exactly what I needed. My setup used to be Canon 1dx, 85 1.2, 70-200 2.8ii and 200 f2. I sold all of my gear a few months ago to fund my residency program but now my financial situation got better. So, my choice now (i) 5ds (sold at a good price now) and the same lenses I used to have; (ii) Pentax 645d or z; or (iii) new Canon 1dxii with an improved sensor. This is just for outdoor portraits, for fun and not for living.


----------

